# 200k miles



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Good stuff! Glad to see these 1.4's are up for the task. How long to you plan on keeping it?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

gregk24 said:


> Good stuff! Glad to see these 1.4's are up for the task. How long to you plan on keeping it?


Until it blows up!


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Any issues in your time of ownership? Has the 1.4 engine and trans proven to be reliable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Now that's cool...congratulations as well. I have to ask, what oil have you used to get you there? The 0w20 VW Spec 508 or did you move to something else?

Very curious as I just picked up a Jetta and I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around a German turbo car and 0w20.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

KCJeep said:


> Now that's cool...congratulations as well. I have to ask, what oil have you used to get you there? The 0w20 VW Spec 508 or did you move to something else?
> 
> Very curious as I just picked up a Jetta and I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around a German turbo car and 0w20.


Mines a 2016 so vw 502 is the spec. I use whatever vw 502 is on sale when oil change is due. I change the oil every 5k miles. I’ve used all the different oil manufacturers and I never had any oil issues.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Leirk said:


> Mines a 2016 so vw 502 is the spec. I use whatever vw 502 is on sale when oil change is due. I change the oil every 5k miles. I’ve used all the different oil manufacturers and I never had any oil issues.


Thanks for the oil clarification. I'm still suspicious of 0w20 in a German turbo but I'm planning on using it at least for now. I'm assuming at 200k the timing belt has been changed at some point?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

KCJeep said:


> Thanks for the oil clarification. I'm still suspicious of 0w20 in a German turbo but I'm planning on using it at least for now. I'm assuming at 200k the timing belt has been changed at some point?


Still original belt. I check it every 5k miles. Still looking good.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

At 200,000 miles - you've sure got my attention. How did those factory double titanium spark plugs hold up?

(Do you really need to change them every 40,000 miles like the factory manual shows?

ez

40,000 miles - no issues.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

ezshift5 said:


> At 200,000 miles - you've sure got my attention. How did those factory double titanium spark plugs hold up?
> 
> (Do you really need to change them every 40,000 miles like the factory manual shows?
> 
> ...


The plugs are double platinum. At less than $10 a plug and an hour of time yes I do change them every 40k miles. Replaced ignition coils once @135k.


----------

